# Partage de disque dur réseau de bibliothèque multimédia



## Spitfire-Green (22 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Actuellement je dispose d&#8217;un disque dur externe Western Digital de 3To (USB 2.0 uniquement) qui me permet de stocker tous mes films, séries TV et spectacles mais qui me sert aussi de disque de disque de sauvegarde Time Machine. Actuellement j&#8217;utilise donc ce disque dur branché à mon ordinateur qui lui même est relié à ma télévision par HDMI et par jack aux enceintes (mon ordinateur n&#8217;est pas compatible avec l&#8217;audio HDMI ...) pour regarder mes films et séries TV via Plex. Ça marche bien mais ce n&#8217;est vraiment pas pratique et ergonomique ... J&#8217;aimerais donc me débarrasser des câbles et être un peu moins limité.

Je voudrais donc :
- mettre mon disque dur en réseau local accessible par plusieurs ordinateurs (uniquement des Macs) mais il doit aussi être accessible à une solution de visionnage (lecteur multimédia, Apple TV, ...) pour la télévision.
- rendre mes enceintes disponibles via AirPlay (pour les Macs et iPhones) qui sont uniquement au format jack sans perdre (trop) de qualité audio
- créer un centre multimédia pour la télévision capable de lire les fichiers stockés sur le disque dur en réseau.&#8232;

Alors premièrement pour faire tout ça je me suis dit qu&#8217;une borne AirPort Express était une bonne idée car j&#8217;aurais pu brancher mes enceintes dessus (qui sont uniquement en jack) et donc les rendre compatible AirPlay mais aussi, vu qu&#8217;il y a une prise USB, j&#8217;ai cru que je pourrais brancher mon disque dur pour pouvoir le mettre en réseau mais apparemment je ne peux pas vu que la prise USB est uniquement pour partager une imprimante réseau d&#8217;après Apple ... Une fausse bonne idée donc ... Je me suis dit «ah mais il y a l&#8217;AirPort Extreme aussi!» : qui elle peut apparemment partager un disque dur en réseau mais on ne peux pas brancher des enceintes dessus ... Je ne veux pas dépenser dans deux appareils plutôt cher pour n&#8217;utiliser qu&#8217;une toute petite partie de leurs fonctionnalités... D&#8217;ailleurs je trouve ça idiot de la part d&#8217;Apple de faire une AirPort Extreme, qui pour moi est censé être une version plus complète de l&#8217;Express, qui perd des fonctionnalités. Bref, retour à la case départ. &#8232;

Je ne sais donc pas vraiment vers quoi me tourner pour partager mon disque dur en réseau (sans qu&#8217;il soit branché à un ordinateur car on a uniquement 2 MacBooks Pros qui se baladent beaucoup et ce n&#8217;est absolument pas pratique ...). J&#8217;ai penser à un NAS Synology mais cette solution me parait peut être trop complète pour ce que je veux en faire et surtout assez cher. J&#8217;ai vu qu&#8217;on pouvait aussi partager un disque dur sur le réseau avec un Raspberry Pi, ça devient intéressant là car ça ressemble à une solution économiquement correcte mais je ne sais pas si c&#8217;est réellement stable et efficace (ça m&#8217;est égal si l&#8217;installation est galère, ce que je veux c&#8217;est que une fois installé ça marche et je n&#8217;ai plus besoin d&#8217;y toucher). Donc est-ce que le Raspberry Pi serait une solution intéressante pour mon utilisation ?

Après pour ce qui est de la lecture des fichiers sur ma télévision, j&#8217;avais pensé au début à l&#8217;Apple TV et grâce à AirPlay et sa fonction de mirroring, j&#8217;aurais pu utiliser mon MacBook Pro avec Plex qui lirait les fichiers sur le disque partagé en réseau mais je trouve ça assez contraignant et vraiment pas pratique, de plus comme j&#8217;ai un vieux MacBook, le mirroring AirPlay n&#8217;est pas supporté et j&#8217;aurais du passé par une application tiers du type de AirParrot ... J&#8217;ai donc pensé au jailbreak de l&#8217;Apple TV avec XBMC ou Plex pour ne plus passé par l&#8217;ordinateur mais ça doit forcément être une Apple TV 2 et je n&#8217;ai pas envie d&#8217;en chercher une d&#8217;ocas&#8217; qui risque certainement d&#8217;être vendu plus cher que l&#8217;Apple TV 3, de plus je crois qu&#8217;elle ne supporte pas le 1080p (je me trompe ?). Et puis une Apple TV, c&#8217;est assez limité en Suisse (ou en France) (pas de Netflix ou autres systèmes de VOD correct, ...). &#8232;Après, je me suis tourné vers un lecteur multimédia classique mais bon ça m&#8217;a parut cher et plein de fonctions dont j&#8217;en ai rien à faire : je veux juste un soft comme XBMC ou Plex pour lire des fichiers vidéos sur mon disque dur en réseau finalement. Je suis tombé sur un tuto pour transformer un Raspberry Pi en centre multimédia avec XBMC, et je me suis demandé donc si c&#8217;était une idée stable et correcte ? J&#8217;ai une bibliothèque très hétérogène avec divers formats et types d&#8217;encodage (avi, mkv, H264, mp4) et divers formats de sous titres (intégrés ou non). Actuellement avec Plex sur mon vieux MacBook Pro ça passe très bien. Mais est-ce que le Raspberry Pi est une solution efficace ? 

Par contre pour ce qui est de partager mes enceintes via AirPlay, là j&#8217;ai aucune idée. L&#8217;AirPort Express me parait une solution bien chère pour faire ça. Je suis tombé sur quelques forums américains où ils parlaient encore une fois d&#8217;une transformation d&#8217;un Raspberry Pi en «récepteur» AirPlay mais dont la qualité audio par jack laissait fortement à désirer ...&#8232;&#8232; Qu&#8217;est ce que je pourrais utilisé comme solution économiquement intéressante pour utiliser mes enceintes avec AirPlay ? Parce que dépenser 100&#8364; dans une AirPort Express juste pour se débarrasser d&#8217;un câble c&#8217;est un peu cher payé &#8230;

Pour finir j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression que le Raspberry Pi est un peu la solution à tout mais j&#8217;ai aussi l&#8217;impression que c&#8217;est une solution de «bricoleur» et que ça ne va pas forcément être très stable. En gros moi ce que j&#8217;aimerais bien c&#8217;est quand je rentre chez moi le soir, diffuser de la musique avec mon iPhone sur mes enceintes via AirPlay ou encore m&#8217;installer dans mon canapé, prendre la télécommande de ma télévision et pouvoir regarder un film stocké sur mon disque dur en réseau ou encore qu&#8217;une sauvegarde Time Machine se déclenche automatiquement sur mon disque dur réseau quand je suis chez moi avec mon MacBook allumé (comme s&#8217;il était relié par USB en faite). Bref rien de forcément très poussé.&#8232;

Désolé pour la longueur du texte et merci pour votre attention.


(PS : je suis peut être dans la mauvaise section ou/et peut être qu'il y a déjà une discussion à propos de ce sujet mais j'ai déjà fait des recherches sur le forum et rien trouvé et je m'en excuse d'avance si c'est le cas :/)

En tous cas, pour la "mauvaise section", c'est sûr ! On déménage.


----------



## foflarage (1 Août 2013)

Hello,
J'ai quasiment les mêmes besoin que Spitfire-Green. 
J'aimerais savoir si via le Raspberry + xbmc je peux lire des vidéos situées sur le DD de mon mac en mettant les dossiers concernées en partagés?
Quelqu'un peut-il nous aider svp!
Merci


----------



## aurique (1 Août 2013)

foflarage a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si via le Raspberry + xbmc je peux lire des vidéos situées sur le DD de mon mac en mettant les dossiers concernées en partagés?



Sans Problème !! 

Tu montes tes sources XBMC en smb et , avec ton mac allumé, le Raspberry lira tes fichiers via le réseau sans soucis !!
J'avais fais ça pendant longtemps avant d'investir dans un NAS.


----------



## foflarage (1 Août 2013)

@ aurique : merci! Je vais tester que dès que mon RPi arrive à la maison!


----------



## letot (19 Février 2014)

Salut à tous,
Après quelques mois passé comment se passe votre "réseau" ? 
Je suis a peu prés dans le meme cas de figure, j'aimerais avoir 1 ou 2 disque dur accessible via media center pour ma télé et en meme temps m'en servir de seedbox.


----------

